# AOS Award Slide from the HOS Show



## SlipperKing (Apr 23, 2011)

78 pt HCC April 15th.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 23, 2011)

:clap::clap::clap:, and that's a cool pic!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Apr 23, 2011)

nice. yours?


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 23, 2011)

Beautiful...!!   I remember this when you posted it earlier...


----------



## Shiva (Apr 23, 2011)

Very beautiful! Congratulate the plant for the HCC.


----------



## carrilloenglish (Apr 23, 2011)

That's a great flower. Deserving of its award.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 23, 2011)

Very lovely. Congrats, Rick!


----------



## Heather (Apr 23, 2011)

That's just lovely!! Congrats Rick.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 23, 2011)

Congrats.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks one and all! Now time to pay the bill


----------



## Rick (Apr 24, 2011)

Very nice one Rick.

Congratulations:clap::clap:


----------



## Carper (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations Rick, well deserved mate and an outstanding display!:clap:

Gary
UK


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice, wide petals!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Apr 25, 2011)

Rick, I'm not too into the green maudies but that is one to write home about. I liked it when you posted it earlier. Glad it got recognized.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 25, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> Thanks one and all! Now time to pay the bill


:clap: :rollhappy: 
CONGRATS!!! Nice pic of a nice plant!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 27, 2011)

Congrats Rick!


----------

